# Gatorade/Miralax Prep Question



## StacyP (Jul 18, 2013)

Hello. So I left my prep mixture in the freezer accidentally and it froze, (ive been unthawing/drinking it) im now 1/2 done with the miralax/gatorade and so far it has had no effect. Did I mess up already or does it just take awhile? I started at 5 and its 530


----------

